# Message in Blood - Dvlmn666



## dvlmn666 (May 3, 2002)

Ok pix are goin up this afternoon. 

Goals:
Finish revealing 6 pack 
Get to 210-215 while maintaining 6 pack.


Albald watch it, you may have thought you stacked the deck. But just wait gonna get your butt kicked for your 40th b-day.  

I'm open to all suggestions on what need to improve so have at it judges. 

Pix will be taken after I get off work this afternoon.

Heck I'll take votes til then on if there needs to be a Super Dvlmn to battle all these goody goody superhero's around here?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 3, 2002)

oh yeah in case anybody is wondering this is the journal for pix and tips and regular chatting. My other one is were I'm still going to log my daily workouts and stuff.


----------



## ALBOB (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_  gonna get your butt kicked for your 40th b-day.



Oh boy, EXACTLY what I asked for!!!   




PULEEEEZE tell me it's gonna be Esmerelda and/or Sosunni doing the kicking.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 3, 2002)

Hi dvlmn! Don't threaten us with such picture promises! 

And is the name of thread a Pantera song? Because I don't recognize it, so it must not be a Backstreet Boys song.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 3, 2002)




----------



## dvlmn666 (May 3, 2002)




----------



## dvlmn666 (May 3, 2002)




----------



## dvlmn666 (May 3, 2002)

and here by popular, well ok 3 people said yes and nobody said no, so I consider it popular vote.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 3, 2002)

Miss LeDix, yeah it's off of there Cowboys from Hell cd


----------



## Sosunni (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> and here by popular, well ok 3 people said yes and nobody said no, so I consider it popular vote.



OoooOOOooo Mr. Serious Tough Guy....

Good try though... only I KNOW the truth!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 3, 2002)

I always look serious it seems. Well unless I'm drunk or having fun of course. 

I hate smiling for pix. they always seem to look phony


----------



## ALBOB (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> and here by popular, well ok 3 people said yes and nobody said no, so I consider it popular vote.



BWAAAAAAA...........   ................I'm dying here.........Can you imagine?................Posting a picture of yourself wearing a cape?.......................On the web for the entire world to see?................BWAAAAAAAAAAAA..............................Hey...............Wait a minute.  

Damn dvlmn, glad to see I'm not the only one with the old farmer's tan.  We need to get some sun man.  (And you need to get a haircut.  )


----------



## Sosunni (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I always look serious it seems. Well unless I'm drunk or having fun of course.
> 
> I hate smiling for pix. they always seem to look phony



Yea, that's probably why I hate my pic's too.

So.. got anything fun going on this weekend??  The Honey and Wine Fesitval's in livemrore this weekend... walking distance from mi casa.  And it's nice out.. and I'm tan... and I bought some nice white jeans yesterday that I'm sportin' today... .with my tan .... and my thong... oops.. who's journal am I in anyway...


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2002)

Great pictures!!!!  your lookin' good!! Thanks for posting them..we thought you were just talkin' smak! 
Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 3, 2002)

Okay so we are off.  And just wondering your goal says "finish" revealing six-pack?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 3, 2002)

BTW, DV you didn't state your current stats: height, weight, etc...course you don't have to its the visual improvement that counts!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 3, 2002)

ok ok tp, I've been workin on getting them to show up. lol so to "finish" = continue and have them soon. lmao

oh yeah: 

6ft
205lbs

I'll check bf probably sunday.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> So.. got anything fun going on this weekend??  The Honey and Wine Fesitval's in livemrore this weekend... walking distance from mi casa.  And it's nice out.. and I'm tan...



so offering to help me with getting a tan?   Sunday sounds good to me.  

Other than that just gonna spend tonight and sat hanging out with my cousins kids.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Damn dvlmn, glad to see I'm not the only one with the old farmer's tan.  We need to get some sun man.  (And you need to get a haircut.  )



Yeah I need a tan lol. But hey I look better than you in a cape. 
 

and nah you just need to get some hair. well that or I'll just wait til I'm about 39 2/3 yrs old to go bald.


----------



## Pitboss (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> So.. got anything fun going on this weekend??  The Honey and Wine Fesitval's in livemrore this weekend... walking distance from mi casa.  And it's nice out.. and I'm tan... and I bought some nice white jeans yesterday that I'm sportin' today... .with my tan .... and my thong... oops.. who's journal am I in anyway...



Hey at least give me a week or two notice. Heck I could have left work an hour ago and been knocking on yoru door before midnight....  


Okay you people are way out there wearing a cape... what's up with that??? It's not the cape that makes you super... it cums from within!!!  Don't you all see it's real purpose??  You lay down on the bed with it... no wet spots to worry about so both parties are happy.  Geez....  well at least no one is wearing the silly breifs!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2002)

I like the Super Dvlmn......
but you gotta do me a favor babes ~~ let the hair down.

gggrrrrooooowwwwlllll!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 3, 2002)

thanks Princess and fitgirl.

fitgirl maybe I'll have to, but that'd have to wait til sunday probably.


----------



## Shape8 (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> ...  well at least no one is wearing the silly breifs!!


Yeah...No one but YOU! PB!!!!  

Lookin Good, Dvl my man!!!!    I think you otta try those silly briefs too!  (more thigh action!!!)


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 3, 2002)

Hi again! I'm not sure, but I *think* that you may be smiling just a little bit in one of those pictures. Don't worry, I won't tell anyone! 

Love the cape!


----------



## Sosunni (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> 
> so offering to help me with getting a tan?   Sunday sounds good to me.
> ...



Does that mean you're buying the beer? 

Babe, I don't know.. you may blind me


----------



## Sosunni (May 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Hey at least give me a week or two notice. Heck I could have left work an hour ago and been knocking on yoru door before midnight....



Won't be the first time someone's been knocking on my door at midnight!  Man... I remember those good old days... a nice warm body next to me... the like pokey pokey in the morning... ahh... the memories ~ 




> Okay you people are way out there wearing a cape... what's up with that??? It's not the cape that makes you super... it cums from within!!!  Don't you all see it's real purpose??  You lay down on the bed with it... no wet spots to worry about so both parties are happy.  Geez....  well at least no one is wearing the silly breifs!!



You know PB, you're right.. you're absolutely right.  I won't take the SUPER-SUNNI picture then... no silly briefs either....


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Does that mean you're buying the beer?
> ...




I already know you prefer wine.  

but sounds good tome.   and yean I'd blind ya but better now that way can ski longer without frying. lol.

and you live in cali, you have to have shades.


----------



## kuso (May 4, 2002)

Super Dvlmn  Great pic`s buddy, IT`d be proud of you 

Good luck mate.........


----------



## Pitboss (May 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> You know PB, you're right.. you're absolutely right.  I won't take the SUPER-SUNNI picture then... no silly briefs either....



Oh no!!! No the cape theory only applies to men!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> You know PB, you're right.. you're absolutely right.  I won't take the SUPER-SUNNI picture then... no silly briefs either....



I'm pretty sure he meant that you SHOULD take the picture, just not with the cape......................or the briefs.  Just the thong and even that's optional.  Am I right Pitboss?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

Shoulders:

4 sets Bent over Reverse Cable Fly's (or at least that's what i think they are called.
3 sets seated dumbell laterals
3 sets Barbell Front Raises
3 sets Upright Cable Rows with rope handle
3 sets Hammer Strength Iso Military Rows

Tri's
4 sets Skullcrushes on Decline Bench
4 sets Hammer Strength Dip Machine
3 sets Rope Cable Pulldowns

Abs
3 sets Roman Chair Situps
5 sets Leg Raises With hip raise at the top 20,15,15,15,12
4 sets AbBench 25,25,25,24


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 7, 2002)

Hamstrings:
6 sets Seated Leg Curls
5 sets Layed Leg Curls

Quads:
8 sets Leg Extensions

Abs:
4 sets Hanging Leg raises   other machines were all in use but gonna try for more tonight.

Cardio:
30 Minutes Precor Eliptical

gotta work on getting more sleep to. Was just dead this morning that's why didn't do more for quads.


----------



## Sosunni (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Hamstrings:
> 6 sets Seated Leg Curls
> 5 sets Layed Leg Curls
> ...



I was wondering why... yea, it's hard getting up that early.  I'm totally spent.. and my sheets are in the washer...


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 7, 2002)

and for finaly tonight.

Cardio:
60 minutes Stairmaster Avg Level 6.6

Yeah sosunni, wanted to do more but ran outa time. Next week we'll start with quads again.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 8, 2002)

60 Minutes Precore


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 8, 2002)

Hi dvlmn! Just wanted to stop by and post since you are always saying that no one visits you anymore... 

Yep, he drives a 1995 Dodge Dakota with a camper covering the back..it's red. Do you have one of the new kewl ones? 

How does it feel to have everyone so jealous of the fact that you have not only met Sosunni...but have also taken pics of her?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 9, 2002)

thanks for stopin by. 

nah mine is a blue, 2000 Dakota Extended cab. it's a POS. wasn't what I wanted. but only thing they'd give me a loan for. But I did put a killer stereo in it. 

lol, she's cool and we had fun.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 9, 2002)

Chest:
4 sets flat bench in smith rack
3 sets Hammer strength iso Wide Bench
3 sets Incline Dumbell Fly's
3 sets Incline Bench in smith rack

Bicept:
3 sets Machine 21's
3 sets superset Reverse skullcrusher from high pully, with dumbell curls

Abs:
4 sets Leg Raises With hip raise at the top 15,15,15,15
3 sets Roman Chair Situps 15.15.12
4 sets AbBench 25,25,25,25


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 10, 2002)

Back: 
4 sets Seated Single arm cable rows 
3 sets Cybex Pulldown Machine 
4 sets Hammer Strength Iso Behind the neck Pulldown 
4 sets Standing bent over rows from low cable with rope 
3 sets Hyper Extension Machine 

Abs: 
4 sets Hanging Leg Raises 15,15,15,15 
2 sets Roman Chair Situps 15,12 (was bugging my lower back so quit these) 
4 sets AbBench 25,25,25,25 
2 sets Machine for weighted twists for the obliques. (thing hurts so must be good for me lol)


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

I'm never in your journal, so I wanted to say HI!!
KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK...and Get some sleep tomorrow hon!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 10, 2002)

why hello there.  Thanks for checkin up on me. 
and of course I'm sleeping in. 

I'm trying, gonna stick with the diet and everything and see what I can do.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 10, 2002)

dvlmn..are you still only eating shakes, bars, and ground turkey?! Shame, shame!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 10, 2002)

nope I eliminated the bars. 

The only time I have to make stuff is sunday night, then I just grab it out of the fridge in the morning. Working that side stuff at night doesn't leave time to make anything open. 

Plus I suck at cooking 

But if you have some easy suggestions let's hear them. I'm always open to it.

Oh yeah have a great weekend if I dont' see you before then.


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

have fun sleeping tomorrow!!!! 
and have a great weekend!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 10, 2002)

you to princess, have a great weekend. 

I still don't have plans so I might just sleep all weekend.  

Well that or hit Great America, gotta check out there new rides.


----------



## Stacey (May 10, 2002)

Thank you!!
Awww sleeping all weekend can be good for you sometimes!! 

Great America, whats that??

Whatever you do, have a good one!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 10, 2002)

Hey Bud!!  How's it gonig... ANOTHER weekend... and I'm roped up with mom and granma.. woo hoo.

I've not been to the gym the last 2 days.. so I'm well slept but I have so much catching up to do at home I KNOW I can't go tonight... and tomorrow, I'll be out the door before they open!

Hopefully, I can get some time in Sunday when I get back... and next weekend.. it's SKI TIME!!  

Got my digicam all warmed up... Amazing the shots you can get all by your lonesome


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 10, 2002)

wohohooo sosunni is takin pix  

yep your a busy girl, I managed cardio twice this week but gonna go tomorrow and sunday as well. 

Well have fun doing the family thing this weekend. It shouldn't be terrible and it is nice of you to take your mom to see your grandma.


----------



## Sosunni (May 10, 2002)

Yea, I'm a good kid


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 11, 2002)

heehh yes you are sosunni, even if you don't admit it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 11, 2002)

well had to go to work this morning  oh well. 

got up did that. and then hit the gym for some cardio. 

60 minutes Stairmaster Steady Pace 7.8 avg level


----------



## irontime (May 12, 2002)

Holy shit, look at this guy, one journal isn't enough, he needs two
 Good to see your'e still at it bro, I'll be popping in about once a month but only for a few a little while. Keep at it pal  Gotta go


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2002)

hey dude good to see ya. 

this one is just for the albald challenge. The other one is the one I'll keep til it becomes to big lmao. 

Hope things are goin good for ya up there, and your having a great summer.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2002)

60 minutes precor eliptical interval setting resistance= 9


----------



## ALBOB (May 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_ The only time I have to make stuff is sunday night, then I just grab it out of the fridge in the morning.  Plus I suck at cooking   But if you have some easy suggestions let's hear them. I'm always open to it.



Sunday night you boil up about two dozen eggs and put them back in the carton for use throughout the week.  (HINT: Make sure you mark the cartons so you don't get a big surprise when you think you're cracking open a raw egg.)  Also, make a huge bowl of chicken and/or tuna salad for use throughout the week.  Both keep just fine in the fridge if it's not more than a week.  Get a couple packages of skinless/boneless chicken breasts and bake them or BBQ them and wrap them in meal size servings.   Do you know what Shepard's pie is?  Good low fat meal.  Brown a pound of hamburger and rinse it thoroughly under hot water.  That gets the fat off.  Put the beef in the bottom of a rectangular baking dish.  Top that with a can or two of corn.  Top that with a layer of mashed potatos and put the whole thing in the over at 350 degrees for 15-20 minutes.  Season with pepper to taste.   Should keep you fed for a few days.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 13, 2002)

Chest:
4 sets Incline Bench in Smith Rack
3 sets Machine Fly's
3 sets Hammer Strength Iso Bench Press
3 sets Cable Fly's

Bicept:
4 sets Seated Machine Curls on machine with horizontal pad
3 sets Incline Dumbell Curls
3 sets Cable Curls with staight bar

Abs:
4 sets AbFlak machine 15,12,10,10
4 sets Cybex Weighted Crunch 20,20,20,20 at 110lbs


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 13, 2002)

thanks albob, other than the eggs that's pretty much what I do. I was sick of chicken that's why I was making turkey so much. But am switching back and forth between the two now. And yes I may have to start choking down some eggs.  

I never thought of shepards pie as low fat. I'll have to try that. It's good.   Miss LeDix was giving me a hard time because she knows I don't eat vegetables lol. But hey there's corn in shepards pie


----------



## ALBOB (May 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_I never thought of shepards pie as low fat.



Most people don't because of the hamburger but if you rinse it after browning it's almost zero fat.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 13, 2002)

sweet  thanks dude


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 13, 2002)

True, corn is a vegetable. But so in broccoli, cauliflower, green beans, .....and so on and so on. As long as you are not eating/drinking bars/shakes for most of your meals...that's better than it could be. 

ALBOB really did have some good suggestions.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 13, 2002)

true true, now it's more of a 50/50 mix. between protein shakes and regular food.   But going to have more real food in time once the side jobs are done.  Unfortunately on the vegetables the ones you listen don't taste good  without something I shouldn't be eating on them. like butter or cheese that kinda stuff. 

yeah he did.


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_ broccoli, cauliflower, green beans, .....



Shepard's Pie with broccoli???  

(Hee, hee............Just giving you shiat Miss LeDix.  I love veggies myself but poor dvlmn just isn't in to them.   )


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 14, 2002)

ALBOB, I worry about dvlmn's nutrient intake. Also I worry for butterfly. But alas, what can I do? I am just a Jappy girl in Georgia with no formal education in either nutrition nor exercise trying to give peeps advice. I better stick to what I know...being a bitch!  But a sweet bitch...at least that's what my husband tells me.


----------



## ALBOB (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_I am just a Jappy girl



I know what comes to mind first but tell me anyway, what exactly is a Jappy girl?

I NEVER called you a biatch!!! Sweet or otherwise.  I can't believe I'm going to say this but since it's in somebody else's journal I guess I'll go ahead.  You seem like a FANTASTIC person.  A bit uptight but FANTASTIC none-the-less.  Keep caring and don't EVER change.  Us pornal masters would be lost without occasional sweetness like you keeping us straight.  

(I'm still stalking you though.  )


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 14, 2002)

I'll have to let you guess what Jappy means...it nothing to do with the Far East though.  If you look in my journal I'm sure I mention it somewhere though. 

And about the other stuff you said..er...uh...gee.......well....thanks so much! You are not the first person to describe me as tense or someone 'with issues'...but luckily you and others seem to see past that to my sweetness. And you're right about posting this is someone else's journal...you're much less likely to be busted by posting it here. But don't worry...word will get out...and then it'll be 'edit/delete' all over the place! Maybe I should quote the original message before it's too late....


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> I NEVER called you a biatch!!! Sweet or otherwise.  I can't believe I'm going to say this but since it's in somebody else's journal I guess I'll go ahead.  You seem like a FANTASTIC person.  A bit uptight but FANTASTIC none-the-less.  Keep caring and don't EVER change.  Us pornal masters would be lost without occasional sweetness like you keeping us straight.



There you go, Miss LeDix it'll live here forever now.  But he's right


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 14, 2002)

well, no workout today. lol spent a little to much time at the bar last night for the sharks game.   opps 

go figure I've lived here in SJ for over 4 yrs and still have either 1. been sleeping. or now 2. mostly drunk. whenever we have earthquakes. the one last night was pretty good size but I was busy drinking and didn't notice til it was over.  

But anyway Miss LeDix you will be happy to know that I know own a steamer. A friend of mine bought it for me in an attempt to have me start eating vegetables as well. So I'm going to have to try this thing out.    and any advice you give is always welcome I promise.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 16, 2002)

How's that steamer? I don't have one so I can't give you any advice. Sorry. 

I think they're pretty easy to use though. Gotta go to the gym!


----------



## ALBOB (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_ the one last night was pretty good size



Didn't even hear about it down here.  Did it do much damage?  Glad to hear it didn't bother you.  I've been living out here for about a year and a half and haven't had the "pleasure" yet.  Not really looking forward to it either.  I'm a whimp.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 16, 2002)

lol, nah, only a few power and phone outages. But other than that just some general shaking.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 17, 2002)

Back:

4 sets Bent Over Row Machine with V handle
3 sets Machine Rows
4 sets Cable Pulldowns
3 sets Hammer Strength Pullover Machine
3 sets Hammer Strength Front Pulldown Machine

Abs:
4 sets Leg Raises With hip raise at the top 20,20,20,20
4 sets AbBench 25,25,25,25
4 sets Machine for weighted twists for the obliques2@90 and 2@70


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 21, 2002)

Are you not updating this journal anymore? I know you had two, but maybe you decided to have just one?

Just wanted to say hi!! And to quote our favorite recent movie line...

"Around the survivors a perimeter create."


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2002)

ahhah awesome quote. 

I'll update them both when I'm working out. If ya check out the other one I haven't gone in this week. I kinda messed myself up at the Down concert on sunday night. 

But will be back at it soon.

And Yoda ruless  he was so cool in that movie. 

Hope you had a great weekend. And your new workout is going great.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 22, 2002)

well good news. I can actually run up the stairs at my place without feeling like my insides are going to break. Which means I'm going to go do cardio tonight. and tomorrow is back day. 

Next time I think about goin in the pit at any band that Phil is the singer for somebody please kick my ass first. That had to have been the stupidest thing I've done in recent memmory.   It was fun but I should have just gone up front. Less injuries that way lol.

But it's time to get down to business. I have a little challenge to win here. **efg**


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

OK, curiosity has just gotten the better of me.  I know HOW you got hurt (In the mosh pit) but I want to know WHAT happened?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 22, 2002)

over three hours of getting shoudlers in the ribs and stomach. For some reason I'm just at the right height to catch those all the time right in the ribs.  That and shoving one person and having another one fly head first right into my shoulder left a huge deep bruise on my pec/shoulder. 

Mostly it was the shots to my ribs that had me worried, it hurt to lay on my side at all monday night. But feels good now. Was probably just bruised.


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

Three hours of that???   OUCH!!!  Wanna play catch with a medecine ball???


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 22, 2002)

hahahah  after they are healed up sure.  

think ya can handle it? hahahh j/k but that would have been easier because I'd know were and when it was coming. There I kept getting blind sided.


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_think ya can handle it?


 Comparing pictures of you and I it looks like I've got more padding to handle it with.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 22, 2002)

I *could* say something really pornal here, but I won't.

dvlmn..I'm glad you are feeling better, and it sounds like you were just really bruised, so that's better than anything being broken. Just think of it as a really intense workout!


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I *could* say something really pornal here, but I won't.



Too bad we didn't have this conversation in MY journal.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 22, 2002)

Oh, I've decided to ignore that rule. Sorry! There's been so much pornality in this place the last few days..you really don't need any contribution from me!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 22, 2002)

awww come on my journal hasn't gotten any pornalization yet 

  and hey it's like they say, if it doesn't kill you it'll make you stronger. so guess I just learned I have to get even bigger for the pits. lmao j/k I gotta stop doing this kind of damage to my body it's not healthy. lol


----------



## ALBOB (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_you really don't need any contribution from me!



Awwwww................But coming from somebody as sweet and innocent as you would make it that much more......................naughty.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 23, 2002)

Back:

4 sets Wide Grip Pullups
3 sets Hammer Strength Behind the neck Pull downs
3 sets Hammer Strength Rows
4 sets Reverse Grip Bent Over Barbell Rows

Abs:
4 set Leg Raises with extra lift at the top 20,20,20,20
4 set AbBench 25,25,25,25

Bike:
25 minutes


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 24, 2002)

Chest:

4 sets Dumbell Bench 
3 supersets Cybex Wide Grip Bench + Machine Fly's
3 sets Hammer Strength Incline Bench
3 sets Dumbell Incline Fly's

Bicepts:
4 sets Cable Preacher Curls
3 sets Dumbell Curls 
3 sets Standing Barbell Curls

Abs:
4 sets Cybex Crunch
4 sets Leg Raises


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 27, 2002)

Sunday:

60 minutes Stairmaster 

Monday:

60 minutes Precor Eliptical


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 28, 2002)

Quads:
6 sets Leg Extensions
4 sets Bodymaster Super Leg Press
3 sets Leg Presses

don't know what I ate last night but my stomach was killing me so we quite for the day. 

It's better now so planning on going to do some cardio tonight. 

Hope everybody had a great weekend.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 28, 2002)

60 Minutes Precor Eliptical


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2002)

60 Minutes Precor Eliptical 

grrrr we only have one stairmaster that goes the 60 minutes and last two times there it was being used. 

oh well still gettin the cardio in.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 30, 2002)

Shoulders:
4 sets Hammer Strength Iso Behind the Neck Press
4 sets Cable Upright Rows
4 sets Cybex Lateral Machine
4 sets Revers Pec Dec

Tri's:
4 sets Dips
4 sets Overhead Extension Machine
4 sets Rope Pulldowns


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2002)

No real reason to ask this but I'm gonna anyway.  You seem to use a lot of machines, ever tried using just barbells and dumb bells?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 30, 2002)

Yeah I do, I try to switch it around as much as possible. But since my partner hurt his shoulder last november we've been sticking to machines more as he gets back to full strength.

I like the Hammer Strength ones the most though, they feel pretty close to the freeweights.  Weird part is for chest and stuff I always use machines when my partner isn't there but if he's gone for shoulders I use almost all freeweights. **shrug**

Guess I try to use both, I think both have there advantages and disadvantages. 

Hope that made sense. lol


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_Hope that made sense. lol



Perfect sense.  Damn good idea too.  I like Hammer Strength for pulling exercises but that's about it.  Legs are strictly squats and presses for me.  And for some strange reason, all the Hammer Strength chest machines hurt my elbows.  Must be at just the right angle to cause me pain.  Oh well, dumb bells have worked so far.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 30, 2002)

I've noticed if I don't adjust the seat right on the chest ones I have problems with that to. But yeah there back machines are awesome.

I have to try doing squats again one of these days. I don't know what the problem is but no matter how light I go and with having my partner make sure my form is exact my knees kill me. Next day sometimes I can't walk without it hurting. So I just go heavy on the leg presses and hack squats. 

Can't figure out why I can do hack squates but can't do regular ones.     But I'm gonna have to try it again my knees have been doing better with all the cardio, maybe they can handle some squats again


----------



## ALBOB (May 30, 2002)

Well, you know what I'm going through with knees right now so be CAREFUL!!!  Go slow and press with your heels.  Wish I'd known that stuff ten years ago.  Oh well, like my dad says, "Too soon old, too late smart."


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 30, 2002)

yep that's why I'm gonna try it again. But I know my knees to well already and I'll know on the first set if it's a no go.

Sorry to hear about your knees by the way dude.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 31, 2002)

Well no gym this morning, going to try for cardio and back tonight. But if all else fails at least cardio.

Worked til midnight last night, and for the first time in a week actually fell asleep right away. But didn't hear the alarm go off this morning 

Oh well I needed the sleep, just gonna have to hit it hard this weekend and next week.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 3, 2002)

Friday:
1 hr Stairmaster

Saturday:
1 hr Precor Eliptical

Today:

Chest:
4 sets Flat Bench in smith Rack. all drop sets 
3 sets Machine Fly's
3 sets Incline Dumbell Presses
3 sets Hammer Strength Decline Presses

Bicepts:
3 sets Curl Machine - Did them single arm though
3 sets Incline Dumbell Curls superset with Hammer Curls

Abs:
4 sets Leg Raises with raise at top 20,20,20,20


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

Mind if I make a suggestion?  I'm gonna do it anyway.  The DB's take a lot more energy to control and should probably be done first in your routine, when you're at your strongest.  Then the flyes and then the Smith Machine benchpresses.  I love doing drop sets on the Smith but usually save it for almost last to really fry those last few stubborn fibers.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm always open to suggestions.  

And I agree about the dumbells being harder. We usually switch it around, like next week we'll probably start with dumbells. I can totally tell which we start with, and how the amount of weight changes on the order we do the lifts in.

Alot of the reason we change it around so much is because Jeff has been lifting for like 10 yrs and gets bored all the time if we do the same routine twice in a row.

Do you think this might actually be keeping me from making some gains as fast as I could if I only switched the routine ever month?


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_Do you think this might actually be keeping me from making some gains as fast as I could if I only switched the routine ever month?



Yes, I ABSOLUTELY think so.  It takes you at LEAST a month for your body to adapt to a new routine.  In this case, when I say adapt, I mean for the first month you're opening up new neuro-transmitters to your muscles.  You'll probably make good strength gains but they're because your muscles are becoming more "efficient" not larger/stronger.   I'm a firm believer that as long as you're making strength gains you should stick to what's working.  Some people like to switch at a pre-set time to avoid ever reaching a plateau.  Others will sacrifice a week or two on a plateau so they can wring out every good muscle building set they can from a good routine.  I lean more toward the second group.  An old aircraft maintenance saying is, "If it works, don't fix it."  I apply the same logic to workout routines.  As long as I'm making gains I don't mess with my routine.  BUT, as soon as I hit a plateau I change my routine.  That's why it's so important to keep a workout log, so you'll know when you hit that plateau and it's time to change things up.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 3, 2002)

That's kinda the weird part, I am still making gains and improving. But I think I'm going to try to get him to lock into some routines because I didn't change things much and kept more of a steady routine when he was out with his shoulder problem. And it seems like I made much better gains that way.

Good idea there albob, thanks for the help dude. The changing every week is the whole reason I don't log my weights because the weights I use change depending on were in the morning we do the exercise. 

Thanks for the advice dude.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

Of course this means that even if you beat me at this little challenge you SHOULD give me first choice of the lovely prizes.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 3, 2002)

nope, when I win you can have second choice. **efg**

But yes the prizes are  quite lovely, and worth me workin my fat a$$ off.

I'm gonna have some pix soon to.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 4, 2002)

Quads:
5 sets Standing Leg Curl Machine
4 sets Seated Leg Curl Machine

Calves:
5 sets Seated Calf Raises
4 sets Standing angled Calf Raises

Abs:
2 sets of 25/side Torso Rotary Machine


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Quads:
> 5 sets Standing Leg Curl Machine
> 4 sets Seated Leg Curl Machine



PSSSST...........dvlmn.............over hear........................Hey, leg curls don't work your quads.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 4, 2002)

thanks for pointing that out albob. 

did I mention that I only slept 2 hrs last night as well. lmao


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 4, 2002)

Be careful or we're gonna start calling you Pitboss.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 4, 2002)

pix are in my other journal.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

Back:

4 sets Cybex Pulldown Machine
3 sets Reverse Grip Pulldowns
3 sets Seated Machine Rows
3 sets Reverse Incline dumbell rows (basically sit on an incline bench and row, feels very similar to 1 arm dumbell rows)
3 sets HyperExtensions

Abs:
4 sets Leg Raises With Lift at top 20,20,20,20
1 sets 25/side Torso Rotation Machine
4 sets AbFlak machine
4 sets Weighted Crunch machine 25,25,25,25


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 7, 2002)

Last night 60 minutes Stairmaster


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 7, 2002)

Jeff didn't show so since I've been having probs with my shoulder decided to skip shoulders this week and just do cardio. 

another 60 minutes Stairmaster


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 8, 2002)

60 minutes Stairmaster


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 8, 2002)

*just in case anybody was wondering here's the lyrics for Message In Blood*

Message In Blood

There's a place that I keep deep inside me
It can trigger my mind
All along I knew it has been with me
Since I was just a child

I just summon power within my soul
It has given me life, beyond life I take
Blame for my murderous problem my signature
Always reminds

It's a message in blood
It's your cryptic warning
Within the message in blood
Marks the years of pain,
And your godforsaken ending to life

I'm provoked into sick confrontations, brutal
Time after time, bed of nails, suffocation,
life's ending, slay in different designs
One mans misery is another mans mystery
No one cares to understand my
Demented means
Sticks and stones can break all your
brittle bones, epitaph written at your feet

It's a message in blood 
It's your cryptic warning
Within the message in blood
Marks the years of pain,
And your godforsaken ending to life


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

Shoulders: (seem to be healing, first few sets hurt like hell though but it got better)

3 sets Machine (don't know what it's called but mimics a side laterals)
3 supersets Upright Rows and Dumbell shrugs
3 supersets Hammer Strength Front Military Press Machine and Front dumbell raises

Tri's:
3 sets Hammer Stength Dip Machine
3 sets Overhead extension Machine
3 sets V bar pressdowns


----------



## Mudge (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: just in case anybody was wondering here's the lyrics for Message In Blood*



> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> just in case anybody was wondering here's the lyrics for Message In Blood



If your into older thrash, I really used to love Exodus for my workouts, high energy bust your ballz music, Pantera rocks too


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

Testament was pretty good to.  Yeah a freind of mine knows the lead singer from exodus. I guess he lives up around tracy or livermore somewere.

You have great taste in music. Hey were in the bay area do you work out at?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 10, 2002)

Testament rocks, I've never gotten to see them though unfortunately. The one time I went, they didn't show  (Mercyful Fate show). 

Supposedly Paul Baloff died recently??? I was a HUGE Exodus fan, the guitarists are just awesome.

I workout in Daily City, unfortunately this gym is packed at most hours of the day, so I am thinking of going to San Mateo so that I can have a more regular sleep schedule, which is a huge problem for me right now (recovering though, don't get enough sleep still).


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 11, 2002)

ahhh so your up north. I go up to San Mateo every once in a while, but live down here in SJ, got to the golds over in campbell.

yeah he did, I heard he had been sick for quite a while leading up to it. Just a little FYI, Exodus's drummer is actually the drummer for Rob Zombie. I didn't realize that until a friend of mine told me about it.

I've never been around to see testament in concert but always heard they put on really good shows.

But I'd say definately if it isn't a terrible drive to drop down to San Mateo gym, do it. The more sleep the better.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 11, 2002)

Legs:

Quades:
5 sets Leg Extensions
6 sets Leg Press (went with high reps today 20/set)

Calves:
4 sets Standing Leg Raises
3 sets Donkey Calf Raises

Abs:
4 sets Leg Raises with extra Lift at top 20,20,20,20
3 sets Cybes Weighted Crunches 20,25,25


----------



## Mudge (Jun 11, 2002)

I may relocate to San Jo sometime within 6-12 months, more jobs and better weather, if so I'll let ya know


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 12, 2002)

60 minutes stairmaster


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I may relocate to San Jo sometime within 6-12 months, more jobs and better weather, if so I'll let ya know



Cool let me know.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 13, 2002)

Chest:
4 sets Inclines in Smith Rack
3 sets Cybex Fly machine
3 sets Flat Bench In Smith Rack
3 sets Cable Crossovers (or i think that's what they are called)

Bi's:
7 sets Standing Barbell Curls
2 sets 21's on Machine
2 sets Hammer Curls


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 14, 2002)

Back:
4 sets Hammer Strength Row Machine
3 sets Olympic T-Bar Rows
3 sets Hammer Strength Behind the Neck Pulldown
3 sets Dumbell Pullovers
2 sets Cybex Pulldown Machine


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 18, 2002)

well vote came in. I won second on that fat loss competion over at MM 

Everybody made improvements so it was worth it and alot of fun.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 18, 2002)

No workouts the last few days, have been at work til midnight last few nights 

I feel like I'm totally slacking. I just don't like how I feel when I'm not making it to the gym.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 18, 2002)

Hmmm...........Pitboss is out, you've been slacking, I've been slacking, Sosunni's been..............................Who the hell knows WHAT she's been doing, CRASHMAN'S a perpetual MIA, Essy's apparently working 24/7 soooooo it looks like Craig and (Forgive my brain fart, I can't remember her name.) are the only two who've been making progress in the last week.  Oh well, looks like we'll just have to re-double our efforts, right dvlmn?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Hmmm...........Pitboss is out, you've been slacking, I've been slacking, Sosunni's been..............................Who the hell knows WHAT she's been doing, CRASHMAN'S a perpetual MIA, Essy's apparently working 24/7 soooooo it looks like Craig and (Forgive my brain fart, I can't remember her name.) are the only two who've been making progress in the last week.  Oh well, looks like we'll just have to re-double our efforts, right dvlmn?



Sounds good to me, gotta step it up. Time to kick it in gear again and get back to it.


----------



## lina (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> No workouts the last few days, have been at work til midnight last few nights
> 
> I feel like I'm totally slacking. I just don't like how I feel when I'm not making it to the gym.



Ouch! That must be rough!!! Poor dvlmn!!! How has your eating been? You know what they say.... 75% is diet...

Hang in there!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Ouch! That must be rough!!! Poor dvlmn!!! How has your eating been? You know what they say.... 75% is diet...
> ...



Eating has been alright. That's just part of the whole deal, when it comes down to it. The gym keeps me in the right mindset to eat clean and everything else. 

The key to it all is getting in there. It makes such a difference. But I'll be hitting it and hitting it hard the rest of the week.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 19, 2002)

finally got out of work at the regular time  

60 minutes Stairmaster


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

Alright, it's good to be back at the gym. 

Back:

4 sets Assisted Pullups 3@40 assist 1@60 assist
3 sets Hammer Strength Lat Pulldowns did them Single arm with long slow reps.
3 sets Wide Bar Seated Rows
3 sets Row Machine

Abs:
7 sets Torso Twist machine thingy
2 sets Ab-Bench
2 sets Hanging leg raises


----------



## Fade (Jun 21, 2002)

Good morning Dvl


----------



## lina (Jun 21, 2002)

hey sorry about having to work late last night 

How is it going? Did you have to work this morning too?

I see that I'm following fade around today making the rounds


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 21, 2002)

thanks for checking up on me you two. 

got out of here around 10:30, and then had to eat. I didn't go to the gym this morning since I had to be back here by 8:30. but will try for cardio tonight.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2002)

Hey I read somewhere you got 2nd at the MM comp. CONGRATULATIONS!  Nice work.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

WAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ UP?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 21, 2002)

thanks mochy. 

not much princess, didn't make it to the gym and now is the first chance I got all day to sit at my desk.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

hey dude!! Well sit back and relax sweets!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 21, 2002)

i wish, right after i hit submit I was back dealing with the auditors


----------



## Stacey (Jun 21, 2002)

oh sorry honey!! Well..have a great weekend!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 21, 2002)

it's alright I'll live. Gonna try to hit the gym this weekend just to clear my head. Try to eliminate the stress and frustration. Even though gonna work, still can enjoy the time away from it. 

have fun blading this weekend cutie.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

Alright after getting stupid and really drunk friday night. I'm back to being focused. Diet and Lifting is going to start getting logged, just so I can get used to it.

Shoulders:
4 sets Seated Barbell Presses in Smith Rack
3 sets Upright Rows supersetted with shrugs
3 sets Side Laterals supersetted with front raises

Tri's:
3 sets Cable Pressdowns supersetted with cable overhead extensions
3 sets Dips Supersetted with Dumbell Kickbacks

Abs:
3 sets Torso machine 15,15,15
3 sets Leg Raises with extra lift at top 20,20,20


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

Diet: 

5:00   Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Shake
8:30   Met-RX Shake with Strawberries and Pineapple
11:30 1.67 Serving Ground Turkey and Soft Tortila
3:45   1.67 Serving Ground Turkey and Soft Tortila
8:00   1.67 Serving Ground Turkey and Soft Tortila
10:30 Double Serving Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Shake

also did 60 Minutes Precor Eliptical tonigth to.

and 9 litres of water.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey bud, how's things?  Noticed a little something here and hope you're not falling into the same trap I did a few years ago.  Shakes are great but can't substitute REAL food.  They're only suppliments, even the so-called "Meal REPLACEMENT" shakes like Met-RX.  Yes, I have three shakes a day and count them as three of my six meals BUT, I do have three meals of WHOLE food too.  You're eating whole food too, right?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

yeah I try to split it 3 and 3 like what your doing. But if I'm in a real hurry I'll have 4 shakes and real food. It all depends but I always make sure I get real food in as well. 

I did that mistake like you made before to.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 24, 2002)

Thought I would come in and say hi. How is it going Dvlmn.  

Albob still thinks he is going to win the comp. I actually think it will be between you and I.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi dude, how's it goin?  Saw you had a good leg workout today in your journal. Keep it up.

I've managed to get myself more focused again like I was at the begging of the year, I had about a month lapse in there on the diet side of things. But actually even with the crappy eating managed to lose 5% BF and gained 3 lbs of muscle. 

But need to get focused again. And good luck in the challenge, I won't give up so ya better not slack off.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 24, 2002)

Not a chance.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

cool, a good motivating factor for me as well.  

good luck


----------



## lina (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey dvlmn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 how goes it? 

Hadn't had a chance to pop by today...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

hi there.   goin good, got back to my diet, eating clean and hitting the gym hard. 

how about yourself?


----------



## lina (Jun 24, 2002)

ok, so so... it takes some time after this woohoo weekend with carbs... carb withdrawels you know...

When is this challenge over anyway... as I recall sometime in July or August?  Well I'll have to wait to see those pics after I get back if it's sometime in July.

 for eating clean and working hard!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

the albald challenge is over the end of July, so you might get here just in time to see all the pix. I'm debating i might do another bunch of progress pix. 

But thanks, I'm gonna try, and after I come back from San Diego for the 4th of July I'm really going to hit the dieting.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

Quads:
6 sets Leg Extensions
5 sets Verticle Leg Press

Calves:
4 sets Seated Calf Raises
4 sets Standing Calf Raises

Abs:
4 sets Ab Bench 25,25,25,25


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

Diet: 

5:00   Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Shake
8:30   Isopure Zero Carb Drink
11:30 1.67 Serving Ground Turkey and Soft Tortila
4:15   1.67 Serving Ground Turkey and Soft Tortila
8:15   Triple Serving Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Shake
10:20 1.67 Serving Ground Turkey and Soft Tortila

and 60 minutes precor after work.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

Do u buy the lean ground turkey meat?? How do u cook it?
All I did last time was spray pam in the pan and cooked it like that.. just looking for some ideas!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

yeah I actually get the extra lean one. Brown it just like hamburger and then put either a packet of Taco or Fajita seasoning in with it. It turns out really good and with the water/packet mix it turns out not to dry.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 25, 2002)

P, we make turkey burgers on our George Foreman grill with extra lean turkey breast. We made turkey meatloaf for the first time on Sunday night and it was pretty good.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

You like the extra lean for the burgers there Miss L.?  I had a hard time with those they ended up to dry for me. Those I usually get the lean. 

oh yeah I've made spaghetti with it before to.


----------



## lina (Jun 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> the albald challenge is over the end of July, so you might get here just in time to see all the pix. I'm debating i might do another bunch of progress pix.
> 
> But thanks, I'm gonna try, and after I come back from San Diego for the 4th of July I'm really going to hit the dieting.



Ohh Goody!! I'll be back in time for the pix!!!  

San Diego..... would love to go there some day... !!!!  Have fun there... ya gonna visit the animals at the zoo?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

it's fun lina, one of my fav places to go. 

all the times I've been there though, I still haven't seen the zoo. lmao  Going to Sea World though that should be fun.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

Diet:

9:15   1.67 Serving Ground Turkey (Yes I was hungry and didn't want a shake.. lmao)
12:15 1.67 Serving Ground Turkey and Soft Tortila
3:15   ISS M3 Shake
6:30   1.67 Serving Ground Turkey and Soft Tortila
10:30 1.67 Serving Ground Turkey 

10.5 litres of water.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi dvlmn! Am I the first person to say that eating four meals consisting of the same exact thing along with a shake is not the best thing for you? That can't be the only thing you can eat all day long! Chicken? Tuna? Egg whites? 

Way to go on the water though!


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

What kinda tortilla bread is it? Is it the low carb kind? 

I just ordered one pack to try from netrition.com and it was yuk! But at least it was whole wheat...

I agree with Miss L here..... vary your protein sources, maybe instead of tortilla bread, do sweet potatoes or oatmeal...

TP would now, or w8.

I know you're carb cycling... how many carbs do you go by day to day?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

yeah I'll be mixing it up more when I have more stuff, on sunday I cooked up what was in the freezer and it was all turkey.  And other than it getting old, it still gets digested so it can't be that bad.  

Lina it was the regular kind of tortilla, I'm not starting the carb cycling diet until I come back from San Diego.  So haven't been keeping track of the carbs, I'm just trying to get back to the strict eating for now so it won't be as hard to do when I get back. 

and yeah then it'll be oatmeal, potato's, and probably rice for carbs.  And I'll use fitday to get totals for the day and post them on here. 

oh yeah and eggs =  unless it's an omlette but I dont' have time to make one 

i'm off to the gym be back in a while.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

HEY ALL~ I have made spaghetti w/ turkey before..yummy!! 
Miss L~ I will have to try the turkey on my george foreman grill tonight!! Good idea!! HEY REMIND ME like around Noon to call my hub and tell him to take my turkey meat outta the Fridge ~ please someone... otherwise I will have nothing to eat tonight!  THANK YA!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

have fun at the gym!!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 27, 2002)

DVL- have fun in San Diego! That's where my wife is from. It holds a special place in my heart........and groin.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

haahh good one TGK  

I love that place, that's were I'd move if I could ever find a job down there. All the tech jobs are software oriented for the most part, and I'm a hardware tech, except for the accounting sytem admin stuff. 

well that and I have the disadvantage of only having a 2 yr tech degree but have 8 yrs work experience. So alot of stuff they won't consider me for.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

Workout: 

Chest: (went high reps today 12-15 range)
3 sets Hammer Stength Iso Flat Bench 15,15,15
3 sets Dumbell Fly's 12,12,15
2 sets Incline Bench in smith rack 15,15
2 sets Incline Dumbell Fly's 15,12

Bicept:
3 sets Hammer Stength curl machine drop setted all to get 15 reps on each
2 sets Curl Machine with horizontal pad, drop setted to get 15's again
2 sets Standing Cable Curls, drop setted for 12's

Abs:
4 sets Torso Twisting Machine thingy 15,15,15,15
4 sets AB-Bench 25,25,25,25
2 sets


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

Diet:

9:00    Met-RX shake with strawberries and banana's
12:00  1.67 Servings Ground Turkey
3:00    1.67 Servings Ground Turkey and 16 little Reduced fat wheat thin crackers ( figured at least a little carb woudl be good since I have to help with moving tonight)


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

that shake sounds YUMMY!!! 
I wanna go to San Diego one day... trying to convince my best friend to go with me... 
Have fun there!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

You have to go.  It's cool alot of fun and always awesome weather.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

COOL!! I will one day!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi dvlmn!

Had a good workout today? Wowza, you do do high number of reps!!! Do you like that better?

Hows work going?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

nope I hate it, but Jeff decided to be a smarta$$ and dared me to do it. lol

i like to stay in the 8-12 range and go heavier on the weight. 

Abs I do high reps though, seems to make them burn the most. 

work = hell on earth

but we are closing early to help john move since 4 of the 8 people left are helping him move. lol


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

Hmmmm... so you're doing 15 reps on a dare????  OK, but I agree I like the 8-12 range better, lately the 12 range has been feeling mighty good! Yeah, I think abs can go higher I agree.

You're helping someone move again? Or is it the same move from a few weeks ago that you were talking about?  John, sounds like he must be your boss....since the shop is bending over backwards to accomodate his move....?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

yeah he's my boss, but a really nice guy and his son is my roommate. lol 

hey he dared me so figured what the heck never hurts to shock your system every once in a while. lol

I seem to grow the most is I shoot for the 8 range and really queeze it out going for the extra to hit 12.  I'm sadistic to myself I like to see how much burn I can take.  and it's working so far I've grown quite a bit. I've only been doing this for 2 yrs.


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

Well, sounds like you get along with your boss and that's important!!!! What about your roommate?  Do you get along?  I hate roommates, but I bet in such an expensive area as CA you HAVE to HAVE one...  The price you pay...

I agree with shocking the system..I'd go Light/High one week and then Heavy/Low another week.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

Since it's my journal I'll tell you a little story.

2 yrs ago John came to work here, we didn't get along (more like hated each other) I wanted a raise and he didn't give me one. So I quite and his son moved here and got my job. In the mean time I started my own company and ended up doing consulting work here about 80% of the time. Right when the market turned to crap, they offered me a job to come back and take care of the accounting systems. And now me and John get along. Me and Matt are roommates because last Nov. they cut all of our salaries by 20% so I couldn't live were I was anymore. So now I'm stuck with a roommate. I hate having a roommate you just lose alot of freedom, well that and he sits on the couch and watches SCI-FI all night long. Me and him get along ok, but we were better freinds when he wasn't my roommate. 

Shocking the system is good, but I want to keep building still. I have more growing to do.


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

Well he finally gave you the respect that you deserved! You go tell 'm!!!!!! Good for you!!!  So you the main guy I see  and it really doesn't hurt to work in a small company to learn all there is to know and to wear many hats like you do.. I used to work for a small start up too and did the same...heck I learned tons!!!! Ofcourse the trade off is you may have to put in long hours.... 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

well long hours and lack of pay. Everybody I know says I'm terribly underpaid. But oh well, I hate the company (and it's sinking fast) but like the people here. So I'll stick around and see if we can try to fix it. 

I don't mind having alot of hats, when it's helping this or that person out. But now I'm the only one left in 3 departments, that's were it's getting to me. 

But concentrating on the gym and my diet helps alot. 

Have a great night, I'm off to go do some moving.  

And thanks for the encouragement it helps.


----------



## lina (Jun 27, 2002)

Night dvlmn!!! See you tomorrow!


----------



## lina (Jun 28, 2002)

hey dvlmn!

How was your day?  and the move?

I just wanted to pop in and let you know I rented Fight Club tonight... will watch it this weekend .... Friday nights is usually video night around here for the kids, so it's Star Wars tonight!

Have a good weekend!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 28, 2002)

DVLMN I just wanted to say something to you that had nothing to do with the Pledge Of Allegiance today.

How'sit Bro?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 29, 2002)

haah thanks tgk, things are alright. Just workin got all the stuff moved. Got a sunburn while doing it, go figure. lol

Well hope everybody is having an awesome weekend.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 10.5 litres of water.



Doggon! I am 1.5-2 gallons a day, however I've heard that the body can lose electrolytes this way, and other than pedialyte I have no idea how to fix that


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> 
> 
> Doggon! I am 1.5-2 gallons a day, however I've heard that the body can lose electrolytes this way, and other than pedialyte I have no idea how to fix that



I hadn't heard that, but looks like I'm going to have to do some research on this. thanks for the warning.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 29, 2002)

Sweet, please post if you find out...


----------



## lina (Jun 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> 
> 
> Doggon! I am 1.5-2 gallons a day, however I've heard that the body can lose electrolytes this way, and other than pedialyte I have no idea how to fix that



Pedialyte or Gatorade will work.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 30, 2002)

I bring Gatorade with me to the gym drinking throughout...

Sorry to invade your thread bro


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 30, 2002)

no probs dude, I have to learn somehow.


----------



## lina (Jul 1, 2002)

Mudge, I think if you are going to go for loooong periods of exercise and dehydration those drinks are good to replenish your electrolytes but I think water is the best!

dvlmn, How goes it? 
Yep, rented 'Fight club' this weekend...and although there were some interesting topics brought up, I wouldn't put it on my top 10 list of movies... I don't care for all that fighting and aggression.  Must be after I became a mom, I became very sensitive to any violence in movies... or must be my old age!  

"It's only after you've lost everything that you're free to do anything" ---> Are you really free then? I don't think so. For a while you may be free but then reality, guilt and the values of society come back to haunt you.  Why do you think he killed himself at the end?


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 1, 2002)

DVL- I hope your clean week concluded without a cheating!!?!?!?


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey dvlmn!!!

How goes it? I seeeeee you !!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

hey cute smilie there lina.  

How are ya today? 

I haven't been around much, really busy finishing stuff up before I go to San Diego. Plans changed so now I'm driving down tonight actually. going to try to beat the heat and drive overnight.


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

Well, have fun driving and keeping awake! How long a drive is it?  Have a good 4th!!!!

I'm fine thanx!!! Getting ready to go out and do some errands with the kids... It's very hot here too....sounds like the heat is allover today...from here to Japan


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

lol about 8.5 hrs.  But oh well gotta do whatcha gotta do. 

I think it's hot all over the nation. Talked to my parents up in North Dakota on sunday, and they said they had almost a full week of 105-115 every day. 

So decided that driving overnight would be the best bet. Plus setting up a freinds computer while I'm there so this will give me an extra day so we all don't have to change the plans we had.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 2, 2002)

DVL- SD sounds like fun, have a safe trip. 

Wow, 105-115 sounds like a virtual frying pan up there. Gotta keep drinking a ton of water or the brain dries out.......


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

lol yeah, not only that. It's humid to, so your totally miserable. 

I guess they 've had a few fires on the western part of the state up there to.


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

That is a looooong trip. Poor thing!!!! 
Drink lots of coffee if you feel sleepy, blast the music, and have a safe trip!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

HAVE FUN HONEY!! I'm gonna miss chattin with you!! Hope you have a great 4th of July.. be careful driving tonight!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

I don't drink coffee  So I'll just sip water the whole way. And of course blast the tunes. 

I'll do my best to get there and back safe.  Thanks


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks Princess, I'll do my best, and you have an awesome 4th as well. 

Do you have any plans?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks honey!
UH?? Not really! Theres a party I am invited to on the 4th.. I may go there.. 
Just gonna workout/ layout by the pool.. and relax!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

ahhhh so your tanning, and relaxing. Can't blame ya on that one. That's my plan once I get to San Diego. 

That and there is a huge county fair down there this weekend, I can get a bunch of junk i think is cool but I'll never use. lol


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

Yep.. just gonna try and relax.. and put my wedding pictures/ honeymoon pictures in an album!! That takes forever because I gotta Write below each picture (sooo in 40 yrs.. people who look through my albums know who everybody is) 

I LOVE COUNTY FAIRS!! HAVE FUN !!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Yep.. just gonna try and relax.. and put my wedding pictures/ honeymoon pictures in an album!! That takes forever because I gotta Write below each picture (sooo in 40 yrs.. people who look through my albums know who everybody is)
> 
> I LOVE COUNTY FAIRS!! HAVE FUN !!!!!!



Me to,  and all the cheesy carnival rides.  

yeah that is going to take you a long time. But it's worth it.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

oh ya.. I love the SUPER SLIDE!! ya'll got that one?? Thats fun.. you ride down on a 'feed sack'!! (like what cow feed comes in.. YEP~ Thats a Texas cty fair for you )

Ya, those pictures take me DAYS.. I have a ZILLION Photo albums though.. Its my hobby!! That will keep me busy..and So will Kody..my puppy!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

I've never heard of the super slide. heheeh But that one sounds like fun though. 

That's awesome you like to keep pix. I have hardly any. seems like when I go places I just never think to take any. But now that I have a digital camera i'm hoping that'll change. 

and of course the puppy will keep you really busy.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

Oh dvlmn.. you have got to start taking pictures!!! I hope that does change now that you have a cool camera! I know~ Taking pics is a girl thing.. but u will be glad u did one day! 
OH.. the superslide is cool.. kinda for the kiddies.. but I still get on it!!


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey P, the kiddies love the superslide here too! Do you do scrapbooking? I know lots of girlies here do it, and they have lots of fun with it... I have no time... ...my kids have no albums they can call their own.... I have to do it some day...!!!

Hey dvlmn, I'm back!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

Nah Taking pix isn't just a girl thing. The older I get the more I realize it would have been nice to have pix of this vacation or that trip.  lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

w/b lina, how were the errands <--- bad spelling I know. lol


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

errands is correct!!!! HOT!!!!!! Hey, but where back and we're jamming inside with the music blasting and playing catch! LOL that is my cardio today!  Anybody know any latest dance moves so I can teach my kids?  J/K


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

lol, uhmmmmm nope sorry can't help ya with any dance moves you should teach your kids. 

Your playing catch in the house?  wow you have to be one of the coolest mom's. I'd have gotten in trouble for that one. lol

What else ya up to today?


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

Pretty boring, loads of laundry and packing, oh yeah...the highlight of the day is to clean all the bathrooms!  Whoopdidoo!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

wow, your to busy, I think you need to take a break and chat on the board here more.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

oh ya Lina.. I have scrapbooks from elementary, junior high, high school.. and I made one for college too (that ones real cool)~


----------



## lina (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey cool Princess!  Wish I could be so dedicated as you!  

dvlmn, yeah it's fun chatting here with adults and take a break here during my laundry breaks


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

That's what I do on laundry day.  I even have it timed out so I know exactly when the washing machine is done.  

Dryers are a pain though, different clothes take different times so it totally goofs me up.

Cool princess, I wanna see.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 2, 2002)

Cool! Okay maybe sooo one day! 

I NEED A Computer at home so I could do the same thing Lina! Your lucky!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 2, 2002)

wohohooooooo  cool, you know I'm gonna hold ya to that now Princess.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irontime (Jul 5, 2002)

You must be off already, sorry I missed ya there bro, Have a great trip


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

thanks Dude, and you to P. It was alot of fun, had a great time.

Have alot of thinking to do over the next week or so. Since my roommate decided to move back to Wisconsin the end of august. So I either have to find a place to live here in a month and a half. Or move to San Diego which is were I've wanted to live for a long time. Just don't have a job lined up down there though. Kind of scary thinking about just pickign up and moving. 

But the trip was awesome, had a great time. Went to Sea World, the fair, and chilled by the pool alot


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 9, 2002)

Dvl-

Welcome Back! Hope your trip was good and you've been recharged!

BTW- nice story about the Lesbian Ex-girlfriend in FG's journal. What is always stranger than fiction? Truth.

How are the workouts coming?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

thanks tgk, yeah isn't the truth so weird sometimes.  

he keeps asking if I'm mad, but there's nothing I can do about it, so I'll just have to make some choices and move on from there. 

Workouts?  uhhhhh.. well on saturday did show my friend some new back exercises, but other than that pretty much had a week off. Ate way to much at the fair and sea world but other than that it wasn't to bad.

New diet will be posted in this and my other journal tomorrow. I'm going to do the carb cycling like TP and FG did/are doing. But I'm going to start logging everything. And workouts I'm going to start going heavier and trying to gain more. 

Did ya have a good 4th of July holiday?


----------



## kuso (Jul 9, 2002)

Great to have you back man 

It is real scarey making a big move without having a jog lined up isn`t it. 

Good to hear you had a great break!!

Now I gotta go check out FB`s diary


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

well I don't have to move down there, since I have my job here. Just don't know if I want to find a place and since this company isn't exactly doing great. This might be my chance to move down there. 

Thanks about the break. and yeah I'm back and it's going to start getting fun now. I entered another one of those contests on MM, only this time I'm gonna blow them outa the water and leave no questions.


----------



## kuso (Jul 9, 2002)

Cool man....I would have loved to watch you progress over there like last time, but the pricksjust banned my ass


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

now that sucks 

well I'll be doing most of the stuff here again, and just c&p it into a journal over there. 

that way they can't really complain that I"m not logging the stuff over there.


----------



## kuso (Jul 9, 2002)

Great..........what do ya think.....you gonna beat IT??


----------



## kuso (Jul 9, 2002)

BTW....did you ever try that 1AD you were asking about awhile back??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

of course dude, I want that case of beer.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

yeah I did a cycle of it like GoPro suggested, and had some really awesome strength gains, and size gains as well. And followed his suggestions and so far haven't lost any of the strength. 

My diet the last month has sucked though, so I've lost some size but the stength improvements have completely stayed.  

I liked it, I'll definately take it again but probably not until the end of the year.


----------



## kuso (Jul 9, 2002)

Well that sounds promising....hmmmmm


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Well that sounds promising....hmmmmm



you considering it?

oh yeah and all I was taking with it was Protein, and Liquid Clenbutrx. other than that just vitamins and that stuff for my joints that you and IT suggested. 

I'm going to start taking creatine tomorrow and going to see if that makes a difference through this contest.


----------



## kuso (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah....kinda thinking of giving that or 1test a whirl....just outta curiousity 

What creatine did you buy??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

well if you go with the 1test keep me up to date. Heard that's even better than the 1-AD. 

I got the FSI creatine clear. nikegurl has been using it and from all the research she did before she took it. She said you don't gain so much water weight with it. Which is one of the reasons I didn't like taking it in the first place. So gonna give this a try and see what happens.


----------



## kuso (Jul 9, 2002)

Cool, I`ll keep you UTD with the test and you do the same with the FSI..........it`s one I`ve been wondering about.....though I gotta admit, I LOVE ast`s micronized.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

I haven't tried there's. If this doesn't seem to be working I'll have to try out the AST.  

But all sounds good, keep me UTD.


----------



## kuso (Jul 9, 2002)

AST worked great for me and a coupla guy`s I know that "normal" creatine didn`t work so well with. 

BUT....I`m interested in one without all the carbs so it`ll be good to see how you go with it


----------



## lina (Jul 9, 2002)

Hi dvlmn  Hi kuso 

How was your trip dvlmn? Survived the loooong ride?

Just a quick pop in to say 'hello' while your still on... hmmm late night for you? At work?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

nope I'm at home, it's early here still only 7:40pm. 

how's your vacation goin?

Yep trip was awesome, had a lot of fun.


----------



## kuso (Jul 9, 2002)

Hiya lina  Hows things???? You guy`s going into chat??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

sounds good dude


----------



## lina (Jul 9, 2002)

Glad to hear dvlmn!!!

My vaca is going good too, I guess it ended up that I have the best of both worlds,,, beach during the day and cyber sex at night in da room!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 9, 2002)

Now thats my gurl 

Sorry though...I dunno if I`ll make it tonight hon  kinda being sidetracked.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

*new diet starting 07-11-02*

MWF: No Carb Days
Th and Su: Low Carb Days
Tu and Sa: High Carb Days

Meals on workout days 5:30, 9, 12, 4, and 8 pm.
Non workout days: 9,12,3,6,9

Each meal has as much protein from the list (see below) as I want.

On the high Carb days I can eat as much from the list (see below) as I want.

On the low carb days, meals 1-3 I eat about 50g of approved carbs.

Supliments other than protein:
FSI Creatine Clear
Liquid Clenbutrx
AST Glutamine

Approved Foods"

Protein:
Chicken
Tuna
Fish
Ground Turkey
Turkey Burgers
Protein Powders

Carbs:
Oatmeal
All veggies
Potatoe
Brown Rice

I'm planning on starting this on 07-11-02 for 12 strict weeks.
There will be a posible of only 2 cheat days through this.

any suggestions/coments/concerns


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 11, 2002)

alright time to finally log my workout. lol

Chest:

3 sets Incline Bench on smith rack
3 sets Flat Bench on Smith Rack
3 sets Fly Machine
3 sets Cable Crossovers

Bi's:
4 sets Barbell Preacher Curls
3 sets High Cable Curls
3 sets Hammer Curls

Abs:
3 sets Torso machine thingy 15,15,15
4 sets Ab Bench 25,25,25,25


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 11, 2002)

No Carb Day 1

Meals
1- Isopure shake
2- RTD Isopure
3- Canned Chicken


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 12, 2002)

Workout:

Shoulders:
3 sets Hammer Strength Iso Military Press
3 sets Dumbell Shoulder Presses
3 sets Cable Side Laterals
3 sets Reverse Pec dec

Tri's:
3 sets Assisted Dips
3 supersets Cable Pushdowns & Overhead Extensions

Abs:
3 sets Leg Raises with extra lift at top
2 sets Cybex Weighted Crunch Machine


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 12, 2002)

*No Carb Day 2*

1 - Isopure Shake
2 - Isopure Shake
3 - Can of Tuna Fish
4 - Can of Tuna Fish
5 - 2 Turkey Burger Patties
6 - 2 Turkey Burger Patties ( i was hungry  )


----------



## lina (Jul 12, 2002)

How's your day so far dvlmn?  

What else ya eatin? Guess you forgot to post all meals for yesterday huh?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Sat Medium Carbs*

1 - M3 Shake
2 - 1 serving oatmeal 
3 - 1 Cup Brown Rice with serving of chicken tenders  (This diet might just teach me how to cook.)
4 - Chicken Breast

I so have to work on the eating on weekends


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 13, 2002)

hiya lina, how's it goin?


----------



## lina (Jul 13, 2002)

Hey dvlmn,

I'm fine here and there! Good job on the no carb day! How ya feeling? What bout meal 2 today? No protein to go with that?

Have a nice weekend!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 13, 2002)

actually added a scoop of chocolate protein powder to try to kill the taste. But still tasted like shiat.  

OH yeah and did 60 minutes stairmaster this morning. 

I hope the no carb days get easier, just felt hungry all the time.


----------



## lina (Jul 13, 2002)

:blech: You should try vanilla instead...yep, with some butterbuds, splenda or sf maple syrup 

How much protein are you getting? Are you counting that? Is TP around these days or still on vaca?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 13, 2002)

he's still on vacation. But during the week the protein isn't a big problem.  Just have probs with the diet on the weekends. I keep having stuff to do and then don't eat 

The rice turned out good, a friend of mine gave me a steamer and ya just put it in set the timer and when it goes off it's done.


----------



## lina (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, hang in there.. I know weekends are tough... are you taking any EFA as well? That will help with fullness...

The steamer my SIL raves about, I'll have to check into that and the Foreman Grill... have to put it on my wishlist you know!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 15, 2002)

Well  I kinda goofed up the schedule. But starting monday I'll follow it better. 

1 - 2 cups rice with 1 serving chicken tenders.
2 - APM60 Protein Drink and 1 Cup of Rice
3 - 1 Cup of rice and 1 Serving chicken tenders
4 - Shrimp Fajita's, only had 2 actually fajita's, then ate the shrimp and vegetables. (it was my cousins son's birthday dinner)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 15, 2002)

yesterday:
60 minutes Stairmaster

Today's workout:
Shoulders:
3 sets Seated Side Laterals
3 sets bent over laterals with cables
3 sets standing laterals with high cables.
3 sets front raises
3 sets Cybex Shoulder Press Machine

Tri's:
4 sets Bench Dips
3 sets Cable Pressdowns
3 sets Overhead Extensions


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 15, 2002)

*No carb day*

1 - Isopure Shake
2 - 2 Serving Chicken Tenders
3 - Can of chicken
4 - can of tuna fish
5 - Isopure shake
6 -2 turkey burger patties


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: No carb day*



> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 1 - Isopure Shake
> 2 - 2 Serving Chicken Tenders
> 3 - Can of chicken
> ...



DAMN!!!!  That's a clean ass diet!!!  You're gettin' me scared now dvlmn.  Just out of curiosity, what do you do for carbs?  If I tried that diet I wouldn't have the energy to lift my finger to change the TV channel.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 16, 2002)

yesterday was a no carb day, if you look on page 8 I have the new diet I'm doing. It's the same one TP used and outlined for FG but with a few tweaks. 

Actually did legs today and felt good, hardly any loss of energy. But by the end of the day tell ya what, all I want to do is sleep. lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 16, 2002)

Workout:

Quads:
6 sets Leg Extensions
4 sets Single Leg Presses
3 sets Hack Squats

Calves:
2 sets 75 rep scheme on donkey raise machine


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Hi Carb Day*

1 - M3 Shake
2 - APM60 Shake and 1 cup rice
3 - 2 cans tuna and 1 cup rice
4 - M3 Shake and 1 cup rice
5 - 2 turkey patties

hmmm gotta work on this carb thing. Plus gotta buy some veggies for the carb days.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_But by the end of the day tell ya what, all I want to do is sleep. lol



Yeah, I can imagine.  Looks great.  If you can keep it that strict you got an EXCELLENT chance of locking up second place.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Yeah, I can imagine.  Looks great.  If you can keep it that strict you got an EXCELLENT chance of locking up second place.



sorry dude, but second place has your name written all over it. I won't settle for second best.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 17, 2002)

*No Carb*

I won't be here for a few of the meals so figured I'd start out the day with real food today and have the shakes in the middle of the day. 

1 - 2 servings chicken tenders
2 - 2 Turkey Patties
3 - Isopure Shake
4 - 2 Turkey Patties


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 18, 2002)

Workout:

Back:
4 sets Hammer Strength Behind the neck pulldown
3 sets Wide Grip Cable pulldowns to front
4 sets Hammer Stength Rows
3 sets Bent over Barbell Rows

Abs:
4 sets Cybex Weighted Crunch 
4 sets Leg Raises
4 sets V Crunchs, (don't know if that's the right name for them, you basically sit up but lean back and raise your legs just making yourself into a v.)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Low Carb Day*

1 - M3 Shake and 1 cup rice
2 - APM60 Shake and 1 cup rice
3 - 2 serving Chicken tenders
4 - 2 Turkey Burgers


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 19, 2002)

Workout:

Chest:
4 sets Machine Fly's
3 sets Flat Hammer Stength Iso Bench
3 sets Dumbell Incline Fly's
3 sets Hammer Stength Iso Incline Press

Bi's:
4 sets Cable Curls
4 sets Machine Curls on machine with horizontal pad


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 19, 2002)

*No Carb*

1 - Isopure Shake + 1 teaspoon flax seed oil
2 - Isopure Shake + 1 teaspoon flax seed oil


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Stats Week 1*

Height: 6'
Weight: 203
Chest: 43
Waist: 34
Arms: 15
Forearms: 12
Thighs: 23.5
L Calves: 15


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 22, 2002)

Workout:

Chest:
4 sets flat bench in smith rack
4 sets Incline Bench in smith
3 sets Cable Fly's

Bi's
4 sets Incline Dumbell Curls
4 sets Hammer Strength Bicep Curl
3 sets Hammer Curl supersetted with concentration curls

Abs:
4 sets torso twist machine
4 sets Ab Bench
3 sets Hanging Leg Raises


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 22, 2002)

*No Carb Day*

1 - Isopure Shake
1 - Isopure Shake
2 - Canned chicken
3 - Canned chicken
4 - Turkey burgers

fell asleep so no meal 5 

snacked on a couple handfulls of almonds through the day.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 23, 2002)

Quads:
6 sets Hack Squats
5 sets Super Leg Press machine 
4 sets Leg Extensions


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 23, 2002)

Supposed to be a high carb day but will end up being a low carb day. (fell asleep before was able to make rice last night )

1 - M3 Pro Shake
2 - Met Max Shake with Strawberries and Pineapple
3 - Canned Chicken 
4 - Can of tuna fish
5 - APM60 Shake


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 24, 2002)

*No Carb*

1 - Isopure Shake
2 - 2 Cans Tuna Fish
3 - 2 Cans Tuna Fish
4 - 2 Turkey Burgers
5 - 2 serving Chicken Tenders


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 25, 2002)

Shoulders:

4 sets Reverse Pec Deck
4 sets Upright Rows
3 sets Cable Side Laterals
3 sets Hammer Strength Iso Milatary Press

Tri's:
4 supersets Cable Pushdowns with Overhead Extentions
4 sets Dips

Abs:
3 sets Leg Raises with Lift at Top
4 sets Ab-Bench


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 25, 2002)

*Low Carb*

1 - M3 Pro Shake
2 - Met-Rx Shake with Strawberries and Pineapple
3 - Chili's Grilled Chicken Salad w/double chicken
4 - 2 servings chicken tenders
5 - 2 turkey burger patty's


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 26, 2002)

Back:

4 sets Pullups
3 sets Cybex Pulldown Machine
3 sets Hammer Stength Hi Row 
3 sets Row Machine
3 sets Single Arm Dumbell Rows (drop setted all of them)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 26, 2002)

*No Carb*

1 - Isopure shake
2 - Isopure Shake


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Low Carb*



> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 3 - Chili's Grilled Chicken Salad w/double chicken



Challenge or no challenge, you are Da' MAN in my book.  Anybody that can go to Chilli's and not get a rack or two of Baby Back Ribs is either very sick or has the will power of a saint.  All washed down with a Presidente margarita or four.  

Awesome self control dvlmn, AWESOME.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 26, 2002)

ahahah I don't really like chili's ribs. I prefer Toni Roma's if I want ribs. 

But thanks dude, and it was actually Princess who told me about the salad. It's really good actually. 

Hey how far are ya from San Diego anyway. I might be movin there the end of August.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 26, 2002)

3-3 1/2 hours depending on traffic.  My travel schedule's picking up in August and September and then I have my surgery in October but after that it's GAME ON!  You buy the first round of ribs.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> 
> sorry dude, but second place has your name written all over it. I won't settle for second best.



Well at least you guys are smart enough to know you are fighting for second place.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 26, 2002)

Keep dreaming Craig, you'll be passed out behind the gym with a big ass tire around your neck..................or UNDER a Lincoln SUV.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> Well at least you guys are smart enough to know you are fighting for second place.



keep dreaming Tow Truck, or was it wanna be tire flipper?  

heck you might just have to flip that tire onto albob just to get second to me.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Week 2 Stats*

Height: 6'
Weight: 200
Chest: 43
Waist: 34
Arms: 15
Forearms: 12
Thighs: 23.5
L Calves: 15

no loss or gain from last week.  only thing I really want to lose is in the waist but that'll come this diet is still in the beginning.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 29, 2002)

Workout:

Back:
3 sets Pullups
3 sets Hammer Stength Behind the neck pulldowns
3 sets Hammer Strength Iso Rows
3 sets Single Arm dumbell rows


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 29, 2002)

*No Carb*

1 - Isopure Shake
2 - 2 Turkey Patty's
3 - 2 servings chicken tenders
4 - 2 cans Tuna Fish with 2 tbs real mayonaise

I hate this moving, missed a meal all because the president is an a$$hole and made me take the servers down at the end of the day and needed them running by morning in the new building, even though we don't even have a fuqin printer there yet.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 30, 2002)

workout:

Hamstrings:
5 sets Seated Hamstring Curls
4 sets Laying Hamstring Curls

Calves:
6 sets Angled Calf Raise Machine
4 sets Donkey Raises


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Hi Carb*

1 - M3 Pro Shake
2 - 2 servings Chicken Tenders, Half cup rice, 2 cups of salad
3 - M3 Pro Shake, half cup rice, 2 cups salad
4 - Steak and Potato
5 - 2 cans Tuna fish w/2 tbls mayonaise, steamed broccoli


----------



## craig777 (Jul 31, 2002)

Well dvlmn, the Albob challenge is over. It came down to just the three of us. Good job 

I thought Sosunni was going to blow us away for awhile there, but she faltered.

I think Albob kinda faltered too. 

I will tell you what, whoever wins first prize can share with the other two.


----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

Hi dvlmn!!!

Congrats on finishing the challenge!!! Great job with sticking with it! 

As far as I am concerned, you ALL are winners for doing this, for trying your best and esp. for posting those 'before' pictures!!!

How is the move coming along?


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_I think Albob kinda faltered too.



Whatchoo talkin' 'bout Willis???


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_As far as I am concerned, you ALL are winners for doing this, for trying your best and esp. for posting those 'before' pictures!!!



Is that a very polite way of saying we all look gross???


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 1, 2002)

Well since Craig took his pix last weekend, I decided to put my final comparison with last weeks pix. There they are side by side.

Stats are posted a page back.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 1, 2002)




----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 1, 2002)




----------



## lina (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Is that a very polite way of saying we all look gross???



No Albob!!! Not gross!!! I wuz referring to the cape pictures.. 

Looking good dvlmn!!   Keep it up!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 1, 2002)

thanks lina, I'm tryin and will.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hi dvlmn!!!
> 
> How is the move coming along?



Hi there Lina, welcome back. 

move, looks like i'm movin to san diego the middle to end of august


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

Morning Dvlmn


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 2, 2002)

morning NT, how's it goin?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2002)

great, and you?

I see that you're going hard at the gym while trying to maintain life in general.  It seems as though you're juggling things pretty well.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_No Albob!!! Not gross!!! I wuz referring to the cape pictures..



Those were great, weren't they?


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 2, 2002)

Well dvlmn, you two sure are in a hurry to lose, aren't you?  I'm taking my pics tomorrow morning and will post them Monday morning.  I'll let you grab, cut and paste to give the side by side then.


----------



## lina (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Those were great, weren't they?



Yep!!  

Didn't the 'after' pics required capes too?


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_Didn't the 'after' pics required capes too?



*SHHHHHHH!!!!!!!*   My cape's in the cleaners.


----------

